# Corsair Tastatur gesucht. K70 oder Strafe?



## MXDoener (13. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

Oben steht es bereits, ich suche eine neue Tastatur zum Zocken. Ich brauche so gut wie keine Makro Tasten, die jetzt an meiner Sidewinder Rubberdome Tastatur sitzen, habe ich nie benutzt.
Ich will endlich auf mechanische Schalter wechseln, weil bei meiner Microsoft Tastatur so langsam aber sicher der Schalter für das W kaputt geht...

Ich war dann schon mal im Media Markt, Saturn und Co. und habe nach neuen Tastaturen geschaut. Ich fand die Razer Black Widow ganz nice, allerdings würde ich lieber auf Original Cherry Schalter setzen als auf diese China nachbauten die bei der Razer verbaut sind. 

Nach etwas Recherche fand ich dann die K70 und die (scheinbar neue) Strafe. 

Ich schwanke also im Moment zwischen diesen beiden Modellen. Ob ich die RGB Variante kaufen möchte weiß ich noch nicht, ich finde die aber optisch sehr nett anzuschauen^^ Nur keine Ahnung wie oft man dann tatsächlich diese Funktion nutzt. Vernünftiger wäre hier wohl der Griff zu einer Variante ohne RGB und mit roter Beleuchtung, aber wie gesagt, RGB precious <3.

Ein weiteres Problem: Die richtige Wahl der Schalter. Also schwarze und rote Cherrys konnte ich ausprobieren im Laden, die haben sich irgendwie angefühlt wie meine alte Sidewinder Tastatur, also fallen die schon mal aus. Vom Gefühl am besten waren bis jetzt die Blauen. Welche ich leider nicht testen konnte, weil einfach kein Laden die hatte: Die Braunen. Die könnten jedoch ein Kompromiss sein, ich werde da also einfach zwei Keyboards bestellen müssen und dann den direkten Vergleich machen müssen. Bezüglich der Lautstärke von Blau hab ich kein Problem, wohne alleine und gehe keinem auf den Sack!  

Was meiner Meinung nach für die K70 bzw. Strafe steht:

- Das Alu Gehäuse der K70 sieht zumindest auf Bildern ziemlich edel aus. Definitiv Plus!
- Habe gelesen, dass die K70 im 16 Millionen Farben Modus flimmert, stimmt das? Kann das jemand bestätigen?
- Die Strafe ist sogar in der RGB Version deutlich günstiger
- Die Strafe hat ein Plastik Gehäuse....hm...

Preislich möchte ich natürlich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben, aber Ich bin nach wie vor bereit, ein bisschen in die Tasche zu greifen, damit ich endlich mal wieder was vernünftiges zum Zocken habe.

Es wäre also nett, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen teilen könnte.

Thx!


----------



## Grozz (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde dir die Strafe empfehlen und wenn du wirklich was aus Alu haben willst gibt es immer noch die K95 (neuere K70) die ist zwar um die 200€ aber bei dem Preis allgemein macht das auch nicht mehr viel aus. 
Ansonsten wird ziemlich oft eine Ducky empfohlen. Ducky Shine 4 müsste das glaub sein.


----------



## MXDoener (13. Oktober 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Ich würde dir die Strafe empfehlen und wenn du wirklich was aus Alu haben willst gibt es immer noch die K95 (neuere K70) die ist zwar um die 200€ aber bei dem Preis allgemein macht das auch nicht mehr viel aus.
> Ansonsten wird ziemlich oft eine Ducky empfohlen. Ducky Shine 4 müsste das glaub sein.



Die Ducky gefällt mir nicht wirklich irgendwie  
Die K95 hat diese Makro Tasten Reihe, die ich einfach nicht brauche.

Bei Alternate kommt die Strafe in 10 Tagen in den Handel. Solange habe ich also noch Bedenkzeit^^


----------



## Rat Six (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die K70 nun seit über 2 Jahren und würde sie immer wieder kaufen. Das Aluminium sieht super aus und die Verarbeitung ist auch auf sehr hohem Niveau. Ich habe die Version mit der roten Beleuchtung und MX-Red, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Bei der Lautstärke wäre ich mir nicht so sicher wie du. Mir sind die lauten Tastenanschläge irgendwann auf die Nerven gegangen und ich habe mich nach einer neuen Tastatur umgesehen. Mit der K70 habe ich die gefunden, ein schnörkelloses Design mit leiseren Tastenanschlägen und einer guten Verarbeitung.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Oktober 2015)

Wozu die k95 wenn er keine makros will.
Die k70 ist ebenso im Metall Body.
In RGB auch frei programmierbar und hat richtige Multimedia keys.
Keine doppelbelegung der F Tasten oder ähnliches.
Bei Mix-Computer ist die k70 derzeit für 149€ zu bekommen.

Ich nutze die K70 rgb seit kurzem, und hab mich schon vollends darauf umgestellt.

Für meine Hauptprogramme eigene Profile mit angepasster Beleuchtung.
Für Spiele sowieso.
 Nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## MXDoener (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Ich löse mein "Problem" jetzt wie folgt: Gestern gab es die Meldung von Alternate, dass die neuen Strafe Tastaturen heute oder morgen versendet werden, also habe ich mir gleich mal die RGB Variante bestellt.

Zusätzlich dazu noch die K70, also kommen die Tage zwei Tastaturen ins Haus wovon dann eine wieder zurück geht.


----------



## stargate (5. Dezember 2015)

HI,

ich stehe im Moment auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung K70 RGB VS Strafe RGB Silent.. Ich habe sogar beide Tastaturen hier, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden  

Bei der Strafe sieht die Beleuchtung halt schon um einiges besser aus, durch den weisen Hintergrund. Weitere Pluspunkte sind die leiseren Tasten und  die meiner Meinung nach bessere Handablage, da diese nicht so glatt ist wie die K70. Aber das ist Geschmackssache..
Bei der K70 sieht halt das Alu besser aus und der Volumenregler ist eine nette Sache. Die Tasten sind zwar lauter (MX red) aber würden mich persönlich jetzt nicht stören..

tja da sitz ich nun mit zwei Tastaturen und weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll ^^ Hat hier vll noch einer nen pro oder kontra Punkt für die K70 oder Strafe jeweils  in der RGB Version ?

mfg stargate


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab auch die K70 und würde sie wieder nehmen 
Noch ein Pluspunkt? OK, nimm das Design: Die K70 ist so gestaltet, dass du die problemlos auch in 10 Jahren noch anschauen kannst 
Die Volumenregler für die Lautstärke und Helligkeitsregler für die Beleuchtung finde ich auch top!


----------



## MXDoener (7. Dezember 2015)

stargate schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ich stehe im Moment auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung K70 RGB VS Strafe RGB Silent.. Ich habe sogar beide Tastaturen hier, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich für die Strafe entschieden. Mir war die schönere Beleuchtung wichtiger. Wenn dir die Zusätzlichen Tasten und die besseren Materialien wichtig sind, dann greif zur K70.


----------



## JackA (7. Dezember 2015)

Dass Alu generell besser als Kunststoff ist darf man so nicht sehen.
Ich kenne viele Kunststoffe, die wesentlich teurer und hochwertiger sind als Edelstahl/Aluminium. Das einzige, was dann Alu noch besser kann, wäre der Look.
Da günstiger, leiser und die Beleuchtung besser ist, würde ich klar zur Strafe tendieren.


----------



## stargate (11. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

also ich habe mich jetzt doch nochmal ein bisschen anderst entscheiden und zwar für die Corasir K95 rgb. Bei der Strafe fehlt mir einfach der Volumenregler und die zusätzlichen Makrotasten. Auch verliert die Strafe bei Tageslicht viel von ihrem Scharm und die K95 sieht einfach durch den edlen Alu-look immer gut aus 
Zudem habe ich die k95 mit 25% Rabatt bekommen und sie war somit deutlich günstiger als eine Strafe oder k70.

mfg stargate


----------



## Mattmax (12. Dezember 2015)

wo hast Du die K95 mit 25% Rabatt bekommen?


----------



## stargate (12. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

bei Corsair konnte man vor einiger Zeit bei einem Gewinnspiel mitmachen, wo jeder Teilnehmer einen 25% Gutschein bekam. Als ich bestellt habe war im Corsair Shop die K95 auch noch deutlich günstiger als z.B bei Amazon.
Ich verstehe die Preisgestalltung sowieso nicht, je nach Tasten red,brown usw. oder auch je nach Version der Tastatur obwohl sich nur das Logo geändert hat, gibt ers auch deutliche Preisunterschiede.

mfg stargate


----------



## Mattmax (12. Dezember 2015)

Hat sich nicht auch das Layout leicht verändert? Wenn ich mir die Return-Taste anschaue, dann sieht die zumindestens beider K70 zwischen den Versionen Vengeance und Gaming unterschiedlich aus, oder kommt das nur durch das unterschiedliche Tastaturlayout US-DE?
Laut Geizhals hat die Gaming eine verkürzte Return-Taste und soll auch Anti-Ghosting haben. Hat das die Corsair Vengeance K70 nicht?


----------



## stargate (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

also bei der K95 gibt es aktuell Gen1 (CH-9000062-DE) und Gen2(CH-9000221-DE). Der Einzige Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Versionen ist laut meinen Infos nur das Logo. Das Tastaturlayout ist in der US-Version außer natürlich qwerty und qwertz ein bisschen anderst. Die Enter-Taste ist z.B. beim US-Layout viel schmaler..
Amazon verkauft die Gen2 die auch ich habe, aktuell für über 224€, was total überteuert ist. Wenn ich von diesem Preis ausgehe habe ich ka 40% günstiger gekauft. Also wenn man sich so eine Tastatur kaufen will, sollte man die Preise beobachten auf geizhals,mydealz oder auch direkt bei Corsair vll gibts da mal wieder ne Rabattaktion.

mfg stargate


----------



## Mattmax (13. Dezember 2015)

Sicherlich ist die K95 keine schlechte Wahl, aber mir persönlich gefällt das mit dem RGB nicht. Dann lieber schlicht schwarz mit roter Beleuchtung, so wie bei der K70. Vielleicht muss man sich auch damit anfreunden, wenn man jede Taste in einer anderen Farbe erleuchten kann. 
Meine derzeitige Tastatur hat keine Beleuchtung und das nervt mich zur Zeit etwas, weil man im Dunkeln nicht alles sofort erkennt, außerdem ist es keine mechanische und das soll sich in absehbarer Zeit ändern.


----------



## DirtyPants (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin von der Razer Ultimate Stealth auf die K70 RGB umgestiegen und würde es immer wieder tun. Die Verarbeitung ist Top, das verwendete Material wirkt hochwertig und die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten der Beleuchtung ist ebenfalls super.


----------



## sierratango06 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte die K70 (Red) und nun habe ich die RGB Strafe Silent und werde sie nicht mehr hergeben. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich Top! Das Gehäuse besteht zwar aus Kunststoff, aber es sieht so dermaßen hochwertig aus.. Der Tastenanschlag ist wirklich sehr leise und angenehm. Die Beleuchtung ist spitzenmäßig!
Ich war kurz davor mir wieder eine K70 (diesmal RGB) zu kaufen, jedoch bereue ich die Kaufentscheidung in keinster Weise!

Pro
-Design (inkl. der Buchstaben auf den Tastenblöcken)
-Verarbeitung
-Beleuchtung (auch die Helligkeit durch den weißen Unterbau)
-Lautstärke der Cherry Silent Tasten
-leichte Gummierung auf den Tasten

Contra
-die Handballenauflage (wie bei jedem Corsair Modell)
-Lautstärkeregelung über "FN- Taste


----------



## Yagerlein (21. Dezember 2015)

Hab seit 2 Tagen auch die Strafe RGB Silent. 
Das Teil ist nicht lauter als meine alte Rubberdome. Ich war auch vor der Entscheidung  K70 oder RGB und die Cherry Red Silent haben den Ausschlag gegeben. Absolut Top das Keyboard!


----------



## rngt (21. Dezember 2015)

so unterschiedlich können Präferenzen sein  für mich sind die MX Brown in der K95 - wenn ich die M-Tasten nicht brauche, egal; wenn doch, hab' ich die Option. Viel Spass mit der Corsair, so oder so eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Wolfseye (23. Dezember 2015)

Hatte die Strafe und die K95 in unterschiedlichen Varianten (Switches) und bin froh das ich keine von denen behalten habe. Die Strafe fand ich einfach schlecht, die Handballenauflage war ein absolut ekliges Gefühl auf der Haut. Das eine Tastatur aus Plastik ist macht sie ja nicht schlecht, aber die Strafe ging irgendwie garnicht. Die K95 hatte ich vorher zum testen, naja. Die Tasten waren mir viel zu hoch, und ich bin kein Fan von extra flachen Tasten. Aber das ging garnicht. Die Software war ok, wenn man nen Kurs an der Volkshochschule vorher macht. Außerdem find ich das viel zu viel Trara um die RGB Beleuchtung gemacht wird. Klar, ich find RGB Beleuchtung nett, aber brauch ich ne Software an der ich fast mehr rumfummeln muss, als schreiben auf der Tastatur ? Nein.

Bin froh das ich mir danach Ducky gekauft habe, da fühlte ich mich direkt drauf wohl, so wie auf keiner anderen. Und ich hatte wirklich ne Menge durchprobiert. Jedem das seine halt.


----------



## redbazooka (29. Dezember 2015)

MXDoener schrieb:


> - Habe gelesen, dass die K70 im 16 Millionen Farben Modus flimmert, stimmt das? Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Das ist ebenfalls mein Hauptkriterium, weshalb ich noch nicht weiß, ob eben die K70 RGB, die Strafe RGB oder die normale K70 die nächste Tastatur auf meinem Tisch sein wird. 

Hat da vielleicht einer Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Wenn das nur Fehler von Sonntagsmodellen sind, dann wird höchstwahrscheinlich die K70 RGB bestellt.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Fr0stY (30. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich bei meiner K70 RGB bestätigen. 
Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben, dass das bei der K70 der Regelfall ist, bei der Strafe soll wohl irgendeine neuere Komponente verbaut sein, die das Problem behoben hat.


----------



## redbazooka (30. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, schade. Naja wird dann wohl nix aus der K70 RGB. Demzufolge wirds dann entweder die Strafe RGB oder die K70.

EDIT: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob überhaupt diese RGB-Spielerei einen langfristigen Nutzwert hat. Natürlich kann man einzelne Tasten im Gaming und beispielsweise in Musikprogrammen hervorheben. Aber die Frage ist halt, ob dies so lange anhält. Können da die RGB-Tastaturennutzer ein Licht ins Dunkeln bringen?


----------

